# Lap chole w incidental umb hernia



## vkratzer (Nov 23, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if we can bill for an incidental umbilical hernia repair done at the time of a lap chole.  The umbilical hernia was used for the trocar access and repaired afterwards.

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## KristineR (Apr 19, 2010)

*Lap Chole with Umbilical Hernia Repair*

I would love to hear some feedback on this same issue.  Is anyone billing for both a lap chole and an umbilical hernia repair and getting reimbursed on both?


----------

